# pellets going out, or barely smoking.



## $mok!ng (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a AMNPS for my masterbuilt and have successfully used it for years.  Recently I upgraded my units controller to an Auber and since then (possibly coincidence) my pellets seem to not smoke much, if at all.  I used to get about 4 hours per row on the AMNPS, which is typical, now I am lucky to be able to keep the pellets smoking.  The pellets are the same I have always used, as I bought a 40lb sack and keep them in a bucket with lid.  I dont put any water or liquid in my smoke box so thats not the issue.  I also have been warming the pellets in the oven prior to lighting them, to warm them up and maybe dry them out (doubt they need it).   Warming the pellets does seem to help but I am getting very limited smoke and a row is lasting significantly longer than it used to.  I have tried moving the exhaust vent (typically wide open) to no avail.  Do I need to drill extra holes in the old smoke tray to bring in more oxygen?  Any other tips?


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 18, 2021)

Wow, wish I could help but I'm at a loss. Only thing that comes to mind that could have changed is pellet moisture or air flow.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 18, 2021)

What were you getting for hours prior to the Auber upgrade?

Your AMNPS might actually being working the way was intended (10+ hours of smoke).


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 18, 2021)

I get about 4 hours per row, which would be about 12 hours total.  I was thinking the pellets but I just cant see how they would have gone bad, in a bucket with a lid on it.  I could probably get about 8 hours per row at its current rate, which would be half the smoke I should be getting.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 18, 2021)

Which model Masterbuilt do you have?   Have you changed any recipes since you went Auber?  Same temps & times?


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a MES 30"  nothing has changed other than the auber which has accurate temperature.  Now when I smoke at 225 its accurate, previously it ran much cooler than what it was set at with factory controls.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 19, 2021)

I would try microwaving the pellets for 2 minutes before I loaded them to light, it helps get them started and burning better imo, any longer than 2 minutes and they will start smoking on the plate in the microwave lol , makes the wife mad for days


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2021)

Does your model have a chip loader tube, if so you can pull that out 2 or 3 inches that should help with air flow.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 19, 2021)

I never had any luck with pellets in the tray but dust works great.  The tube works so much better for me.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2021)

Do you clean the amnps, sometimes the holes get clogged blocking air flow.


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 19, 2021)

Not sure how the microwave would be any different than the oven that I have been using.  The screens are clean on the amnps.  Yes I have a chip loader, so next time I will introduce a little more air flow.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2021)

Your smoker does NOT have the temp spikes with the Auber...  The pellet tray is running cooler and burning longer..


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 19, 2021)

Not really Dave.  Previously if I set me temp to 225 I would be lucky if the high end of the spike reached 220.  So actually the tray is hotter with the Auber.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2021)

$mok!ng said:


> I have a MES 30"  nothing has changed other than the auber which has accurate temperature.  Now when I smoke at 225 its accurate, previously it ran much cooler than what it was set at with factory controls.



So when you were running the MES30 with factory controls at  225, what was the actual temp?  How much cooler?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2021)

...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2021)

$mok!ng said:


> Not really Dave.  Previously if I set me temp to 225 I would be lucky if the high end of the spike reached 220.  So actually the tray is hotter with the Auber.



Well, what else are you omitting so we can't accurately help you out ??

All the facts would be a great help...


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 19, 2021)

Dave its tuff to say what the actual temp was at previously because it would be all over the place.  I would say that if I set the temp to 225 actual temp would range from 200-215ish


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 19, 2021)

Probably not doing much just warming pellets in oven if not leaving for  couple hrs low temp. Microwave 1 min, open door allow to  cool slightly, mix around and do another min. They may ignite if going much more at a time. Chip tube, pull out just about all the way as Jim stated.
Let us know results.


----------



## bill1 (Mar 19, 2021)

top vent all the way open?  
Putting the amnps on "stilts" (four #8 or #10 screws for legs) can help get some more air on the fuel.  
Moving it closer to the heat source works in principle, but in practice the amnps likes things constant  and the electric cookers cycle on and off very dramatically so I don't encourage this.  
Creating more openings (e.g. the hopper feeder) gives more air flow, but not necessarily where you now want it, which is at your amnps, so if you aren't pretty sure how the air is moving in your smoker, you might try relocating the amnps.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2021)

Am I correct that when you were running the stock controller, you did not have an additional thermometer running to tell you the real temp at any moment?   Even with a PID, I still run my Thermoworks Smoke with a wireless receiver, so I can know the true temp while sitting in my kitchen.  Something to consider.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 20, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Even with a PID, I still run my Thermoworks Smoke with a wireless receiver, so I can know the true temp while sitting in my kitchen. Something to consider.


I also run additional digital thermometer to verify temps.


----------



## $mok!ng (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes I run a inkbird in addition to my pid.  I ran my inkbird when I had the stock controller also.   That’s how I know how poor the actual temps were when I used the stock controller. I checked my inkbird and pid for accuracy


----------



## $mok!ng (Apr 2, 2021)

Well an update to my issue.  I finally got to smoke some more meat today and am not pleased with the progress.  I heated the pellets in the microwave for 2 minutes (per suggestions on here), and lit with torch for a minute.  then let them burn for 5 minutes before blowing them our an placing them in the heated up smoker box.   I had the original wood chip dump tray pulled out and just resting on the ledge to allow more air flow.  I had two rows of chips in the tray and they stopped smoking at the turn for the first row.  Only one row smoked and then they went out.   Stinks as I have used this for years without issue and now I am having issues.  the tray is cleaned and should allow plenty air flow.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 2, 2021)

$mok!ng said:


> Well an update to my issue.  I finally got to smoke some more meat today and am not pleased with the progress.  I heated the pellets in the microwave for 2 minutes (per suggestions on here), and lit with torch for a minute.  then let them burn for 5 minutes before blowing them our an placing them in the heated up smoker box.   I had the original wood chip dump tray pulled out and just resting on the ledge to allow more air flow.  I had two rows of *chips* in the tray and they stopped smoking at the turn for the first row.  Only one row smoked and then they went out.   Stinks as I have used this for years without issue and now I am having issues.  the tray is cleaned and should allow plenty air flow.



You mean pellets?   At the corner of the amnps, many of us recommend putting a little extra pellets to help make the turn.    Do you have pics of your setup?   I have never used a microwave or oven to warm or dry the pellets.  I run the torch along each row back and forth for 3-4 passes on top as well as along the bottom.  Then I torch the beginning of the first row for a couple minutes, let it burn for 5+ minutes, then blow it out.


----------



## Murray (Apr 2, 2021)

Get the tray going outside on a non combustible surface and let it smoke till it turns the corner, if it turns the corner ok then put it in the smoker with the chip loading tube out and see what happens.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2021)

Not enough air flow in the smoker...


----------



## cmayna (Apr 2, 2021)

Pics please, with the AMNPS in place.  Is the wood chip loader attached at all?


----------

